# Wheel Offset?



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone able to let me know the offset on the mark 3 for 19 or 18 inch alloys if possible (I'm thinking they shouldnt be different)?

I've asked before but it was a while back - I know someone was able to use their mark 2 wheels and they fitted but but sure it was taken out so would like to know for definite.

Thanks muchly!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Has no one had their wheels off their mark 3 yet? All I need is the ET number on the inside of wheel please for anyone who may have looked! :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok so I guess no one has had their wheels off yet! Not a big deal I guess :lol:

I've done some research and it does appear as if the offset could be the same in very similar. German eBay site sale suggests 20" rims have offset of et52.

Gave asked the dealer fir info so will post up if I get a response.


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

ET52 is going to work just fine on 19 inch rims.
I've used mk2 TTS rims on my mk3 with no issues.
I believe we already covered this:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=808297


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

muf722 said:


> ET52 is going to work just fine on 19 inch rims.
> I've used mk2 TTS rims on my mk3 with no issues.
> I believe we already covered this:
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=808297


Yup we did thanks...I just wanted to know exact offset before I get my other set of 18s refurbed.

Have you driven the car with them on and if so do they rub?


----------



## 694 (May 21, 2015)

OEM TT(S) MK3

8x17 ET47
8.5x17 ET50
8.5x18 ET50
9x19 ET52
9x20 ET52


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice one thanks for confirmation.

Any chance a mod can add this info into mk3 knowledge base?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that the centre bore on the MK3 has stayed at 57.1 mm.
Most of the longitudinal cars have been moved up to 66.6 mm.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> Can anyone confirm that the centre bore on the MK3 has stayed at 57.1 mm.
> Most of the longitudinal cars have been moved up to 66.6 mm.


As above think muff722 has fitted mk2 rims to his mk3. Besides isn't the bigger bore used for cars at a4 size upwards?

Might try one wheel tomorrow when I get my refurbed mk2 winter wellies back.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Cheechy, it looks like the MQB cars are using the same 57.1 mm Centre Bore.
The older A4s used that size as well but the B8s introduced the 66.6 mm (which is on my A5).


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> Thanks Cheechy, it looks like the MQB cars are using the same 57.1 mm Centre Bore.
> The older A4s used that size as well but the B8s introduced the 66.6 mm (which is on my A5).


OK can 100% confirm good fit with my refurbished mk2 18" wheels.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Cheechy, thanks again for the help.
Those refurbished wheels look really good with your Sepang TTS, well done.


----------

